# Where can I find water kefirs in Tijuana or Rosarito?



## mariposa11 (Dec 18, 2011)

Im currently learning how to make kombucha tea and water kefir drinks. Does anybody have water kefir grains to spare? or does anybody know where I can buy them in Tijuana or Rosarito? Thanks


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

mariposa11 said:


> Im currently learning how to make kombucha tea and water kefir drinks. Does anybody have water kefir grains to spare? or does anybody know where I can buy them in Tijuana or Rosarito? Thanks


If you don't find somebody to connect with, I believe you can get a starter culture from a store-bought product. Now whether you can find "booch" or kefir in your area, I have no idea.... 

When we need a kombucha starter, we order from The Happy Herbalist ( www.HappyHerbalist.com ), and it comes through the mail. He probably has kefir cultures, as well. He ships from San Francisco, and everything arrives to us in Southern California in good shape.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Out of idle curiosity, and because new words intrigue me, what are kambucha and kefir?


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Kombucha is a fermented tea that contains a lot of healthy bacteria and antioxidants that boost and protect the immune system. It has natural fizz and, when taken at the right stage of ferment, is crazy delicious.

Kefir is another fermented producted (milk-based) similar to yogurt, but thinner and drinkable. It has beneficial yeast, enzymes and bacteria. The fermentation process consumes most of the lactose, so many lactose-intolerant people can use it, too.

We're big on both products at my house, and consume them almost daily.


----------



## mariposa11 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Deb for your help. I really appreciate your advice.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

mariposa11 said:


> Thanks Deb for your help. I really appreciate your advice.


You're welcome. Hope you find your starters!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You will need to go across the border to the U.S. to get anything like that. Baja is not exactly the place to be for a healthy lifestyle and if you find those products they will be expensive as there is little demand. I doubt you find find anything like that here...I just now have seen some advertisements for Greek yogurt but haven't seen it in the stores yet so if that is hard to find just think how difficult it will be to find kefir and/or kombucha.



mariposa11 said:


> Im currently learning how to make kombucha tea and water kefir drinks. Does anybody have water kefir grains to spare? or does anybody know where I can buy them in Tijuana or Rosarito? Thanks


----------

